
Google Receives $25M in Equity Funding (1999) - techlatest_net
http://googlepress.blogspot.com/1999/06/google-receives-25-million-in-equity.html
======
techlatest_net
Exactly 21 years ago, Google got $25M funding from Sequoia Capital and Kleiner
Perkins Lead Investment . The announcement also list some other emerging tech
companies and it is interesting to see how many of those survived and
flourished.

